# The worst type



## Tootsie (Mar 15, 2011)

Good Morning. I am an INTP.

I'm really new to this testing system and I am ejoying learning about it quite a bit. 

After reading about some of the different personalities, I feel that the INTP seems to be the worst personality type. Do most INTPs feel this way?


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 15, 2011)

OMG! A typo in the title. SO ashamed.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Tootsie said:


> OMG! A typo in the title. SO ashamed.


I fixed the title for you.

In regards to the topic subject, I don't believe that any one type is the best or worst type, simply because it is just a measure of your preferences and there's a large degree of variation within a personality type.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you for fixing that for me.


----------



## Pyroscope (Apr 8, 2010)

Why do you think INTPs are the worst type?


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

ESFJ, hands down.

JK JK, everybody knows its ENTJ.


----------



## Veeg (Jan 24, 2011)

Arbite said:


> ESFJ, hands down.
> 
> JK JK, everybody knows its ENTJ.


What he said, I'm sorry ENTJ fellas.


----------



## amon91 (Feb 1, 2011)

Arbite said:


> ESFJ, hands down.
> 
> JK JK, everybody knows its ENTJ.


Don't trash ENTJs, you'll likely end up working for one someday.

And there isn't a worst type. As someone pointed out here, it's all based on preferences. We all have strengths/weaknesses.


----------



## sea cucumber (Oct 14, 2010)

I really like INTP'S I dont think there is a worst type. If you want to go for a massive genralisation, there might be a worst type to get stuck in a lift with, the type most rubbish at navigation the best type for watering the plants on a daily basis but even then it really wouldnt stack up in the real world.


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes, INTP is the anti-popular. You should be proud. And be glad you're not a presumptuous donkey like this guy: 



amon91 said:


> Don't trash ENTJs, you'll likely end up working for one someday.


:crazy::tongue:


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Sometimes I feel like INTP is one of the less fortunate types. xD Having tertiary Si and inferior Fe can make it quite painful to try to interact fluidly with the rest of the world. But we make up for it in our incredible ability to adapt and understand. It's like taking the scenic rout through life.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 15, 2011)

I think the reason that I think INTP is the worst (if there is a worse...you are all right. They all have strengths and weaknesses) is because I personally have a very low Fe (10.9) and I feel like I have no emotional connection to even family members. I'm aloof which makes me appear uncaring even thought I may care, I just don't express it.

I'm also a 5w6 which imo sounds very cold. I think I am precieved as distant and uniterested.


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm going to pick INFP. We're not bad people, but we are the most likely type to experience depression. Since winning in life seems to be about who's the happiest, our sensitivity and proneness to isolation puts us at a disadvantage. 

Sometimes I wish I could take on some robotic NT tendencies to lessen the blow. Or maybe some SP to help distract me from myself.


----------

